#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  NIT  Durgapur 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion

## swati.nitd

Hey Budding  FaaDoOOOO's

 I am a Senior of NIT Durgapur  , I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  for * NIT Durgapur  2012 admisssion.*

Let me start with some first give you a brief summary of the college.

*Established year* : 1959

*Campus in acres* : 187 Acres

*Mode of Admission*: AIEEE

*NIT Dgp* *Ranking* : The College is Ranked amongst top 50 colleges in India.

*NIT Dgp Branches & Intakes* : 
BiotechnologyChemical EngineeringChemistryCivil EngineeringComputer Applicationcomputer CentreComputer Science & EnggElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EnggGeologyHumanitiesInformation TechnologyManagement StudiesMathematicsMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical & Materials EnggPhysics
*Fees Structure*


*Sl No*
*Semester*
*Tuition  and other compulsory fees of the Institute*

1
1st  Sem
Rs. 31,017

2
2nd, 4th & 6th Sem
Rs. 24,100

3
3rd, 5th & 7th Sem
Rs. 24,817

4
8th  Sem
Rs. 24,300





*NIT Durgapur Cutoff*   : All India Rank : 35005 | Home State  Rank : 50271

*NIT Durgapur  2012 Placements*

*BRANCH
*
*BIO-TECH*
*CHEMICAL*
*CE*
*EE*
*ME*
*META*
*ECE*
*CSE*
*IT*

*CLASS SIZE
*
39
39
35
60
92
46
66
60
56

*TOTAL RECRUITERS PARTICIPATED*
8
24
24
39
49
17
25
19
18

*TOTAL NO. OF OFFERS MADE*
37
52
44
98
146
65
84
75
63

*AVERAGE  SALARY*
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5
4.5

*LOWEST  SALARY*
3
3
3
3
3
3
3
3
3

*HIGHEST  SALARY*
5.5
6.5
6.5
6.5
6.5
4.5
5.5
13.5
8.5

*COMPANY OFFERING HIGHEST DOMESTIC OFFER*
ON-MOBILE
IOCL
IOCL
IOCL
IOCL
VEDANTA
ON-MOBILE
AMAZON
MICROSOFT






*Campus*: National Institute of Technology, Durgapur is a residential Institute. There are seven hostels for boys and two hostels for girls to accommodate the admitted students. A canteen for the students and the staff is located near the main academic building and there is a second canteen at the rear exit of the main academic building of the Institute.The most of the teachers and the staff members reside in the residential quarters provided by the Institute. A modern Guest House beside the Directors Bungalow extends hospitality to the guests of the Institute. In the middle of the residential area there is a Shopping Complex which meets the daily requirement of the residents.A model co-educational higher secondary school has been set up for the wards of the employees of the Institute. Also there is a branch of State Bank of India, a branch of Canada Bank and a Post-Office within the Institute Campus.

*Central library*: The Library as one of the important central facilities of the Institute supports the study, teaching, research and development programmes of the Institute. It is housed in a separate building having three floors on a plinth area of 1000sq. mtrs. The library has a collection of 1.2 lac volumes which includes Text Books, Reference Books & Bound vols. of Journals, Standards etc. The Library subscribes to about 180 current Journals. Library operations have been automated with the help of an integrated library software package, LIBSYS-4. The book database is accessible through OPAC (Online Public Access Catalogue). Circulation Services are executed through Barcode System. It has a good collection of Electronic resources in its Digital Library. It is an open access library and remains open from 8:30a.m. to 10:30 p.m. on weekdays and from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. on Saturdays and Sundays. Library has introduced wi-fi Internet facility inside it to facilitate free-flow of information to the users.

*Hostel*: National Institute of Technology, Durgapur is a residential Institute. There are seven hostels for boys and two hostels for girls to accommodate the admitted students. A canteen for the students and the staff is located near the main academic building and there is a second canteen at the rear exit of the main academic building of the Institute.
The most of the teachers and the staff members reside in the residential quarters provided by the Institute. A modern Guest House beside the Directors Bungalow extends hospitality to the guests of the Institute. In the middle of the residential area there is a Shopping Complex which meets the daily requirement of the residents.
*
Address*:
National Institute of Technology Durgapur
 West Bengal India  PIN 713209

* Now its time for your queries*





  Similar Threads: NIT Surathkal 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches - Discussion NIT Trichy  2012 admissions | cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion NIT Srinagar 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Branches Discussion NIT Jamshedpur 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements,  branches Discussion

----------


## ajay vijay malu

hi guys.......
can any1 plz suggest me clg 4 m.tech.........
I got 420 gate score with 93 percentile.........
M waiting for reply............
can i get any NIT???????????

----------


## 2coolbob

I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I am from Patna, Bihar and comes under OBC category. Can i get CS\ECE\EEE in NIT,Durgapur??
Thank you.

----------


## swati.nitd

> I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I am from Patna, Bihar and comes under OBC category. Can i get CS\ECE\EEE in NIT,Durgapur??
> Thank you.


Yeh [MENTION=94957]2coolbob[/MENTION] not these branches however you can get IT by the 7th round of counseling

----------


## devarpan

i am a general candidate from UP and am getting a total of 185 in eee 2012 can i get any stream till end of seventh councelling??
plzzzz reply its urgent..............

----------


## swati.nitd

> i am a general candidate from UP and am getting a total of 185 in eee 2012 can i get any stream till end of seventh councelling??
> plzzzz reply its urgent..............


[MENTION=97877]devarpan[/MENTION] you can definitely get some of the branches by the 5th round

----------


## devarpan

> @devarpan  you can definitely get some of the branches by the 5th round





wat all branches can i get by then???

----------


## Harshit Upadhyay

I am expecting a rank 38000-40000(AIR)..what streams can i get in NIT DGP and by what round..?
I want to join CHE..will be able to get in during spot rounds or in general rounds..?

----------


## nitiarora

> I am expecting a rank 38000-40000(AIR)..what streams can i get in NIT DGP and by what round..?
> I want to join CHE..will be able to get in during spot rounds or in general rounds..?


[MENTION=102288]Harshit Upadhyay[/MENTION] the last years cut off was 35005 so it seems a bit difficult in your case that u get any seat in NIT Durgapur this year any ways all the best

----------


## rim123

pls tell me what is the value of home state rank??nd can a general candidate getting 35000-40000 get admission in nit dgp based on state rank??pls suggest.. :):

----------


## swati.nitd

> pls tell me what is the value of home state rank??nd can a general candidate getting 35000-40000 get admission in nit dgp based on state rank??pls suggest..


[MENTION=103916]rim123[/MENTION] as per last years cutoff at 35000 a bit difficult that you can get any branch till the fifth round

however based on All India Rank you can try for

*Indian Institute of Carpet Technology, Bhadohi*
 		Carpet & Textile Technology
 *36829*

 *Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas Vishwa Vidhyalaya, Bilaspur(C.G)*
 		Chemical Engineering  Technology
 *36042*

 *Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas Vishwa Vidhyalaya, Bilaspur(C.G)*
 		Industrial and Production Engineering
 *37648*

 *Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas Vishwa Vidhyalaya, Bilaspur(C.G)*
 		Information Technology
 *35206*

 *Shri Mata Vaishno Devi University, J&K*
 		Computer Science & Engineering
 *37957*

 *Shri Mata Vaishno Devi University, J&K*
 		Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *38549*

 *Shri Mata Vaishno Devi University, J&K*
 		Industrial Bio-Technology
 *39023*

 *Shri Mata Vaishno Devi University, J&K*
 		Mechanical Engineering
 *37823*

 *Mizoram University, Aizawl*
 		Information Technology
 *35137*

 *Tezpur University, Tezpur*
 		Food Engineering and Technology
 *37608*

 *Assam University, Silchar*
 		Agricultural Engineering
 *36615*


 by the fifth round

----------


## HURRICANE

> @rim123 as per last years cutoff at 35000 a bit difficult that you can get any branch till the fifth round
> 
> however based on All India Rank you can try for
> 
> *Indian Institute of Carpet Technology, Bhadohi*
> 
>         Carpet & Textile Technology
> 
>  *36829*
> ...


What's the use of homestate rank...please make it clear...

----------


## nitiarora

> What's the use of homestate rank...please make it clear...


[MENTION=100071]HURRICANE[/MENTION] the homestate rank is used only for getting admission to the colleges in the homestate u belong to and which considers the AIEEE score

----------


## HURRICANE

> @HURRICANE the homestate rank is used only for getting admission to the colleges in the homestate u belong to and which considers the AIEEE score


If I will score a home state rank near 1000 then there is a possibilty of getting nit durgapur if my home state is durgapur ??????????

----------


## swati.nitd

> If I will score a home state rank near 1000 then there is a possibilty of getting nit durgapur if my home state is durgapur ??????????


Wat branch are you looking for???

----------


## HURRICANE

> Wat branch are you looking for???


I'm looking for CSE...

----------


## vibhor48

hi am expecting a rank of 20000-25000 in aieee this yr,i am a general category student from delhi,have i got any chances in nit durgapur,if yes which branches?

----------


## osank

> hi am expecting a rank of 20000-25000 in aieee this yr,i am a general category student from delhi,have i got any chances in nit durgapur,if yes which branches?


chances are there only for bio-tech ( in the fifth round).....some students who got bio-tech in the fifth round last year got upgraded to metallurgy in the internal sliding

----------


## swati.nitd

> I'm looking for CSE...


For CSE its a bit difficult

----------


## vibhor48

[MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION] :S: ir so will it be a wise decision to take biotech if i get it and how is metallurgy,i heard that it has got a huge scope at nit durgapur.

----------


## osank

> @osank ir so will it be a wise decision to take biotech if i get it and how is metallurgy,i heard that it has got a huge scope at nit durgapur.


if you are ready to go to some lower ranked nits than you can get metallurgy at NIT raipur in the fifth round and may upgrade to IT in internal sliding......last year my friend with AIR=22500 got IT there in internal sliding...
personally i wont advice you to take bio-tech at NIT DURGAPUR......also you can get PCT at DTU with a rank of 20000
so if you are branch specific you can try for IT at NIT RAIPUR otherwise you can go with PCT

----------


## vibhor48

[MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION]: sir if i get anything except biotech in dtu i will certainly grab it otherwise i will look out for other options like lower nits,sir also one thing what should i prefer,a lower nit or top branch in a good college in ip.

----------


## osank

> @osank  : sir if i get anything except biotech in dtu i will certainly grab it otherwise i will look out for other options like lower nits,sir also one thing what should i prefer,a lower nit or top branch in a good college in ip.


if you get branches like IT (or other top branch)even in lower ranked NITs like NIT RAIPUR ,grab that...........IT (nit raipur)>>top branch in ip

----------


## gourab5230

I have 78044 Air......OBC 19140.....And State rank (gen).....2566...and state Obc Rank.....136...........I am a resident of West Bengal....Will I get CSE in NIT Durgapur???????????????Please Rply.....................

----------


## swati.nitd

> I have 78044 Air......OBC 19140.....And State rank (gen).....2566...and state Obc Rank.....136...........I am a resident of West Bengal....Will I get CSE in NIT Durgapur???????????????Please Rply.....................


[MENTION=115127]gourab5230[/MENTION] you can get almost any branch by the 2nd round.

----------


## saptarshiv2hazra

_@_osank_ ir i got an air rank of 29215 nd state rank of 862...can i get any stream at nit-dgp....i am aresident of west bengal


_

----------


## swati.nitd

> _@_osank_ ir i got an air rank of 29215 nd state rank of 862...can i get any stream at nit-dgp....i am aresident of west bengal
> 
> 
> _


[MENTION=115562]saptarshiv2hazra[/MENTION] you can get any branch like IT or Biotechnology by the 5 th round

----------


## gourab5230

> [MENTION=115127]gourab5230[/MENTION] you can get almost any branch by the 2nd round.


 With AIR 78044 and OBC(AIR)RANK  19140 do i have a chance in any better college than durgapur in CSE

----------


## saptarshiv2hazra

> @saptarshiv2hazra  you can get any branch like IT or Biotechnology by the 5 th round


_@__osank ir in aieee which rank is considered air overall ranking or air category ranking...for general candidates

_

----------


## aryan0803

i have got air 19216 and obc rank 3454 and belongs to punjab......can i get cse and ece at nit durgapur ??.
 :(think):

----------


## Pallab Das

my aieee 2012 all india rank is 147018 and my state rank is 5008.i am general category & my home state is west bengal.can i get any branch in nit durgapur.if any which one's?please help me.

----------


## AnkitaPaul

Sir , my AIEEE 2012 West Bengal home state rank overall is 6909 and general category rank for home state is 5892...can i get a seat in NIT Durgapur in 2012?

----------


## le.me

Hello there, 
                  My AIEEE-2012 rank will allow me to get admission in NIT-Durgapur in ECE,EE,CSE etc
But I am confused which subject to choose.     ? :-| ?

My preference is ECE but I've heard EE in durgapur is much better than ECE.Is it true? I am confused which subject to choose among the three.

Can Anyone Help me out?
Thank you for your time and generosity.

----------


## swati.nitd

> i have got air 19216 and obc rank 3454 and belongs to punjab......can i get cse and ece at nit durgapur ??.


[MENTION=107658]aryan0803[/MENTION] i believe you should easily get CSE and ECE in NIT DGP by the 2nd round.

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------




> my aieee 2012 all india rank is 147018 and my state rank is 5008.i am general category & my home state is west bengal.can i get any branch in nit durgapur.if any which one's?please help me.


[MENTION=116373]Pallab Das[/MENTION] I believe you should try for some decent college in your Home State.

----------


## swati.nitd

> Sir , my AIEEE 2012 West Bengal home state rank overall is 6909 and general category rank for home state is 5892...can i get a seat in NIT Durgapur in 2012?


[MENTION=116520]AnkitaPaul[/MENTION] wat is ur AIR

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------




> Hello there, 
>                   My AIEEE-2012 rank will allow me to get admission in NIT-Durgapur in ECE,EE,CSE etc
> But I am confused which subject to choose.     ? :-| ?
> 
> My preference is ECE but I've heard EE in durgapur is much better than ECE.Is it true? I am confused which subject to choose among the three.
> 
> Can Anyone Help me out?
> Thank you for your time and generosity.


[MENTION=116895]le.me[/MENTION] my suggestion would be that since tour inclination in towards ECE you should go for it only.

----------


## aryan0803

[MENTION=4184]swati[/MENTION].............thanx for replying.......but i'm also getting these branch in nit jalandhar (my homestate).........which of the two sud i prefer.....? thanx in advance if u can help......

----------


## le.me

Which stream is better in Durgapur EE or ECE or CSE ? please explain.

----------


## Pallab Das

> @aryan0803  i believe you should easily get CSE and ECE in NIT DGP by the 2nd round.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------
> 
> 
> @Pallab Das  I believe you should try for some decent college in your Home State.


 my air is 147018 my state rank is 5008(general) & i am from west bengal...will it help me get admission in nit durgapur?pls hlp me

----------


## asimmd

Hi! I got ranked as 23593 in All India in AIEEE and 674 in Home State of West Bengal. Could I get anything in NIT DGP?

----------


## AnkitaPaul

sir my AIR is 1,34000 general category...

----------


## swati.nitd

> sir my AIR is 1,34000 general category...


[MENTION=116520]AnkitaPaul[/MENTION] I believe you should try for some decent private college in ur state.

----------


## AnkitaPaul

sir can you please suggest me some names and branches of private colleges i can get into..........i'm asking for ur help becuase someone told me that home state rank for aieee 2012 has no value in state private colleges from this year....... :(:

----------


## swati.nitd

> sir can you please suggest me some names and branches of private colleges i can get into..........i'm asking for ur help becuase someone told me that home state rank for aieee 2012 has no value in state private colleges from this year.......


[MENTION=116520]AnkitaPaul[/MENTION] I don't think so that u need to listen to rumors all the best :):

----------


## le.me

how is ece branch of nit durgapur compared to ee?

----------


## swati.nitd

> how is ece branch of nit durgapur compared to ee?


[MENTION=116895]le.me[/MENTION] both the branches are equally good this years EC placement % was 85.9 and EE placement % was 84%. So you can go for any branch based on ur urge and interest.

----------


## saptarshiv2hazra

what r d branches i can get for a general category rank of 22674 nd wb state rank -794

----------


## asimmd

you skipped my query. >.<

----------


## swati.nitd

> Hi! I got ranked as 23593 in All India in AIEEE and 674 in Home State of West Bengal. Could I get anything in NIT DGP?


[MENTION=117303]asimmd[/MENTION] I believe you should try with ur state rank.

----------


## swati.nitd

> what r d branches i can get for a general category rank of 22674 nd wb state rank -794


[MENTION=115562]saptarshiv2hazra[/MENTION] I believe you can get IT, Metallurgy, chemical and biotechnology by the 2nd or 3rd round as per last years cutoff

----------


## asimmd

and what do you think..what branches might i get?

----------


## swati.nitd

> and what do you think..what branches might i get?


[MENTION=117303]asimmd[/MENTION] I believe u can get any branch expect CSE or ECE like branches.

----------


## Pallab Das

[MENTION=69322]swati.nitd[/MENTION]....pls take a look at my problem & help me...my air 147018 & state rank is 5008.i am from west bengal & general category.can i get EE or ME in nit durgapur?what is the utility of my state rank?

----------


## swati.nitd

> @swati.nitd  ....pls take a look at my problem & help me...my air 147018 & state rank is 5008.i am from west bengal & general category.can i get EE or ME in nit durgapur?what is the utility of my state rank?


[MENTION=116373]Pallab Das[/MENTION] I don't think so that u can get NIT Durgapur at this rank,

State Rank will be required when u appear for state level counseling.

----------


## asimmd

> @asimmd  I believe u can get any branch expect CSE or ECE like branches.


i'm sorry i didn't quite understand. could you specify the branches available for me please. (state rank's 674)  [sorry if this pisses you off]

----------


## swati.nitd

> i'm sorry i didn't quite understand. could you specify the branches available for me please. (state rank's 674)  [sorry if this pisses you off]


@assimd if u have an state rank of <1000 then u can NIT of your state if more than 1000 to 3000 then u can get decent private colleges of your state if >3000 then u know..... :): 

I hope this helps

Any ways all the best :(y):

----------


## asimmd

alright. thanks.  :):

----------


## le.me

Nit Durgapur ECE ,EE,CSE or Jadavpur University EE? Which will be better?

----------


## swati.nitd

> Nit Durgapur ECE ,EE,CSE or Jadavpur University EE? Which will be better?


[MENTION=116895]le.me[/MENTION] off course NIT Durgapur is much better

----------


## le.me

But I keep hearing the top college order in bengal is  1.Jadavpur
                                                                            2.BESU,Shibpur
                                                                            3.NIT Durgapur

----------


## gourab5230

Can you please mention what is the West Bengal State OBC opening and closing rank of last year in N I T DURGAPUR????.......................................I have AIR 78044.............OBC(AIR).....................19140....State RAnk........2566...........and state.OBC rank ...136....................I want to know the opening and closing rank of the last category....i.e....State obc rank..............please .................rply..................

----------


## osank

> Can you please mention what is the West Bengal State OBC opening and closing rank of last year in N I T DURGAPUR????.......................................I have AIR 78044.............OBC(AIR).....................19140....State RAnk........2566...........and state.OBC rank ...136....................I want to know the opening and closing rank of the last category....i.e....State obc rank..............please .................rply..................


Closing rank for NIT DURGAPUR in 2011
*ALL INDIA RANK
*
BIO-TECH.............................98550
CHEMICAL............................80444
CIVIL......................................61595
CSE........................................63566
EE..........................................53812
ECE........................................55170
IT............................................82367
ME..........................................45211
MME.......................................81855

---------- Post added at 08:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 AM ----------




> @le.me  off course NIT Durgapur is much better


I agree with swati mam................NIT DURGAPUR IS BETTER

----------


## n0ua084wv0

hello my air in aieee2012 is 20704....Can I get ECE in Durgapur....My home state is west bengal....If yes , Then at what round? What would be my best choice filling options for round 1,2,3.....Kindly pls help!!

----------


## swati.nitd

> hello my air in aieee2012 is 20704....Can I get ECE in Durgapur....My home state is west bengal....If yes , Then at what round? What would be my best choice filling options for round 1,2,3.....Kindly pls help!!


@*n0ua084wv0* you can get ECE in the 5 th round as per last years cutoff

----------


## vinayak.mtj

I've got AIR 15380 IN general category. I am from U.P. Can i get C.S./ IT in NIT-DURGAPUR

----------


## osank

> I've got AIR 15380 IN general category. I am from U.P. Can i get C.S. in NIT-DURGAPUR


Last year NIT-DURGAPUR CSE closed at AIR-12324......................so buddy almost no chances

----------


## akhilaharini

hey...i got AIR rank of 11997 in aieee 2012..i belong to general category ..my home state is andhra pradesh ..is there any possibility dat i can ece r cs r eee in nit durgapur ? if yes by which round..?? how is the faculty n d placements for dese courses in nit durgapur...???

----------


## swati.nitd

> hey...i got AIR rank of 11997 in aieee 2012..i belong to general category ..my home state is andhra pradesh ..is there any possibility dat i can ece r cs r eee in nit durgapur ? if yes by which round..?? how is the faculty n d placements for dese courses in nit durgapur...???


[MENTION=115205]akhilaharini[/MENTION] you can get any of them by the 4th round as per last years cutoff

----------


## akhilaharini

how is the faculty n d placements for courses like ece n eee in nit durgapur...???

----------


## akhilaharini

hey..im a south indian...i would like to know abt d atmosphere at the college..will dere be sum problems due to language and all..will a south indian be able to cope wid the environment at the college....can i knw abt d college life at nit durgapur..pls do help....

----------


## swati.nitd

> hey..im a south indian...i would like to know abt d atmosphere at the college..will dere be sum problems due to language and all..will a south indian be able to cope wid the environment at the college....can i knw abt d college life at nit durgapur..pls do help....


[MENTION=115205]akhilaharini[/MENTION] it is a NIT so there is no biasing here as such

----------


## Gaurav93

my air is 22943 & state rank is 648(WB)..can i gt cse @ nitdgp till the last round??
BTW this yr thr r gonna b only 4 rounds & thr r 24 seats for home state in cse,rest r for other states n not all india..

----------


## Gaurav93

????????????????????????????????/

----------


## sbiswas

i got nit durgapur in electrical engineering this year but also got besu shibpur in wbjee in the same stream which college shoud i choose????????????????????????????plz hlp its urgent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 PM ----------

much much better than mst private colleges

----------


## Gaurav93

besu ofcourse cz EE is equally prestigious in both the institutes..many students dont give wbjee n thr only hope is NITs so pls dont block a seat..i assure both r equally gud..i want cse at nit dgp..likely many want to get EE,i guess u wont disappoint many..u can gt gr8 success evn 4m besu thru ur merit..all d bst..

----------


## raj_taurus

I've got an overall 39818 rank general category. and my state rank is 1204. my state is west bengal. do i have a chance at IT at NIT durgapur by the end of spot round? thanks in advance

----------


## koolkroocer

> I've got an overall 39818 rank general category. and my state rank is 1204. my state is west bengal. do i have a chance at IT at NIT durgapur by the end of spot round? thanks in advance


Hi [MENTION=137172]raj_taurus[/MENTION],
As per the previous year's intake you can get IT in NIT Durgapur.

----------


## upgs74vjsc

How is life at NIT Durgapur?
Especially for the 1st year.

----------


## le.me

*Can you tell me about NIT Durgapur GATE or GRE IELTS record?*I mean the previous year records ie.the students who got passed.how many cracked GATE or GRE with IELTS/TOEFL.

----------

